# mmmmmmmmmmmmm chicken !!



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi all,

just thought I'd let you know how Peanut did with her very first chicken quarter. Love this BARF diet, never a problem feeding her. Gave her the quater and thought thats way too big for her and I tried to get it off her to cut it up for her. Could I get it off her, no way, she ran out into the garden, wet btw, ate it double quick and crunched through the bones no problems. 

My wife said it will last her all night and when I am on a night out she would give her some more to keep her quiet. She will need way more chicken than that following this episode.

Regards,

Graham


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

Grahama, i give mine a couple of wings every day and he loves them, when you say quarter, what do you mean? Do you buy it like this or do you have to chop up a chicken yourself?


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi,

a leg quarter is the drumstick and thigh section with some other bits aswell. Not sure what these are but P loves them !!


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

what is the barf diet, sounds messy


----------



## aaclonts (Nov 4, 2009)

No worries about the bones? I'm nervous to give Charlie any sort of chicken with bones. Can't they choke?


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

yes, please never feed them chicken bones, and really what is the barf diet


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi,

the Barf diet is Bones And Raw Food diet. Just google it to find out more and Dragon please do the same as uncooked they are fine !!

Regards,

Graham


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

There is no problem with raw chicken, the bones are fine, its only when they are cooked they can cause problems! I went to BARF about 5 weeks ago and its the best thing i did!


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

WHAT IS THE BARF DIET, i'm very curious


----------



## aaclonts (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks grahama and jas. I gave Charlie one this morning and he loved it!!!


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Dragon just google it and start reading, essentially it's jus a raw food diet, meat, veg, fruit and bones !!!


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

ok ......that makes a LOT moar sense, the way i pictured it before .....lol, anyways is this B.A.R.F diet expensive


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

No more expensive than a quality kibble. Peanut is costing about £1 per day at the moment, but will probable rise to about £1.5 per day when she is fuly grown. It helps to have a local butcher you can get bones from too, usually for free !!


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

I gave Oscar a whole chicken carcass today, he loved it and munched the lot!! It was pretty much all bones with a little meat on it. Did any of the abiove posters take the plunge and try BARF with their dog?


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Aww... they only distribute in the US. I sent a message to Global Pet Food's head office with a link to BARF's site. Hopefully they'll start distributing in Canada.


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi I've never heard of the BARF diet so I did as grahama suggested and googled it, over hear in the Uk it's not that popular and was disturbed to find this message which i've copied and pasted

'The Barf diet killed my dog so why do people still feed like this ?
The vet says lots of dogs have died when owners feed raw and bones my dog died because the bones damaged his bowel after lots of surgery to attempt to repair the damage he still died. My question is why do people who favour this method of feeding not warn people of the dangers? Please speak to your vet before you feed BARF'

Please beaware I should hate anyone to go through that
:'(


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Scooby

Unfortunately the nature of dogs is sometimes their undoing. This persons dog could have just as easily died from eating a prime rib bone brought home from the finest resturaunt, a stick picked up in the yard, a piece of plastic broken off a plastic food bowl, or a plastic picnic utensil.
The BARF diet did not bring about this dog's death, a bone fragment did. I don't use the BARF diet, I'm not really a fan of it personally, but I know for some folks it has been a tremendous benefit to their animals. 
Our dogs put things in their mouths and sometimes there is nothing we can do to stop them.


----------



## Les (Nov 16, 2009)

I agree, raw food is more natural for dogs, you guys in the UK have you seen the Martin Clunes series you have a wolf in your home. 

I was always told to give non- suporting bones, wings, ribs, neck etc, not the thigh bone. These days I feed barf ready meals for convenience, they are just easier for my busy day, and the bones are ground up a little, especially as Jenson has just started to drop his teeth, my baby becomes a little boy!

Both Bentley my cocker and Jenson enjoy their raw dinners!!! I do pay more for the convenience of the ready meal.


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Gunnr I agree with what you say re what dogs that they shouldn't but I think the point the author was saying is that she wasn't given enough info re the BARF diet and she felt guilty that she'd actually fed the dog the bone that killed it, it wasn't something the dog had eaten just for the sake of it.
I didn't want to offend/insult anyone who uses the diet but after reading it I couldn't not pass the info on.
I still never found out for definite what the BARF diet is, am I correct in assuming it's raw meat on the carcass ???

Not sure it's something I could feed Scooby, but then again I'd be vegetarian if I had to kill my own food. ;D


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

scooby, look thru this site.
http://www.barfworld.com/html/barf_diet/barfdiet.shtml


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks Crazy Kian It does look interesting and I do think that he must get bored with the same thing, my next problem is finding somewhere in the UK that provides it so I can look into some more. Cheers


----------



## stevie (Mar 31, 2010)

There's a few suppliers of ready prepared 'complete' barf diet supplier in the uk Inc Natural instinct who do a great home delivery service and natures menu which you can sometime find in the freezer at pets at home. 

I also get stuff from a local agricultural merchant in Ayrshire which does frozen tripe that works out at 54p per day per dog!


----------



## tgrove (Mar 5, 2009)

there is a whole other tread on the subject as well, as for my my Bella has been one it for a 1 1/2 years and she is great.


----------



## fi_broon (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm new to the site *waves* but I thought I'd let you know my experience on the BARF diet. I moved to BARF about 14 months ago due allergies in my Dalmatian. My V was more than happy with high quality kibble. 

I sourced a good supply of chicken (free range, drug free) from a local butcher where I bought chicken backs and chicken quarters 40lb a time.

Both dogs did great on it. I'd occasionally mix it up with some pork, offal, beef etc. I also fed a mix of ground up veg and fruit for breakfast (with an occasional whole raw egg thrown in). Veggies need to be frozen, cooked or ground up for them to get any benefit.

Unfortunately, my Dal had a very bad episode of acute pancreatitis I believe caused by the skin & fat on the chicken. He was very poorly, and in hindsight, I believe he had been having less severe episodes on and off for the last few months. This made up my mind to go back to a high quality kibble.

What I would say about raw feeding, especially raw meaty bones is this...Their teeth were immaculate, you can't use anything better than a raw bone for cleaning teeth, their stools were smaller and less smelly and would disintigrate very quickly if not picked up promptly. Both dogs really enjoyed it.

So, despite my experience, I'm not anti-raw. It's an easy regime to follow, just make sure that you know what plan you want to follow before you start (prey vs BARF vs raw etc) and stick to it. Like any food change, give it time.

Best of luck in whatever you decide.

Fiona, Kali & Osiris


----------

